# what happened



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

to the thread 

what are the 10 and 20 most important countries???

:? :?


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

"no more country vs country threads"-policy I guess..


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you mean by "Important"?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ You bumped a thread from 2005 with an OP that haven't been active since 2009 to ask that?!


----------



## Sascut (Oct 23, 2018)

Important...by what?


----------

